# Most frustrating thing that's ever happened to you in AC



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

What's the most frustrating thing that's ever happened to you in an AC game?

Seeing this:






And catching a tire


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 7, 2010)

In wild world when I got all 2 lucky cats (the black and the gold ones) and a legit painting off red in the same play session then the battery went... =[


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

I almost completed my goal of having every Gyroid, then a hacker messed up my game and my town got deleted... that's the reason I quit playing :[


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 7, 2010)

My bro's friend let him borrow a hack disc on ACPG, and my brother hacked our town, so it was kinda boring...

Also, on WW, I had caught loads of fish and made almost a million, then my battery died. I was really mad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

Raised enough money to completely pay off my loan in ACPG, but then the power went out after I had made the transaction. :<


----------



## Shinykiro (Aug 7, 2010)

Earning enough points on Nook's point system to get all of the items, and then, not saving the game. :|

Trying to catch one of the bugs that surf along the water with a fishing pole for like, an hour and then, realizing that it's a bug. >>;;


----------



## Yokie (Aug 7, 2010)

Making designs, seriously.


----------



## Princess (Aug 7, 2010)

Getting my town deleted by my friend's sister. ;__;


----------



## Micah (Aug 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Getting my town deleted by my friend's sister. ;__;


Same. >_>


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 7, 2010)

on the game cube, i was frustrated with the banded dragonfly and the bees(ive never caught bees, my friend would catch them a lot of times and teased me


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 8, 2010)

Had my wild world town hacked 2 times. Then I tried to get into the original and CF again, but I just grew bored and stoppped playing. I've also caught Coelacanths and Sharks, but had the battery die and delete them. Then I have to sit through Resetti's lectures >=(


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 8, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> Earning enough points on Nook's point system to get all of the items, and then, not saving the game. :|
> 
> *Trying to catch one of the bugs that surf along the water with a fishing pole for like, an hour and then, realizing that it's a bug. >>;;*


Yeah, that happened to me too, I got pissed after trying for 15 minutes.


----------



## Lobo (Aug 8, 2010)

Having all my flowers die because I haven't had the time to play in a while.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 8, 2010)

Missing my chance to catch a shark. I had my fishing pole in the water, but someone entered my town right  before the fish started to bite. When the person made it into the town, my shark had gone away.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm... can't remember, but recently a tarantula bit me.


----------



## Rene (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Making designs, seriously.


Haha, mkay, so i'm not alone on this one   

seriously, good designs _equal_ stress


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2010)

hmmm

well i let my tgown go to *censored.2.0* cuz i didnt play it for a long time. i hated cleaning it up cuz it was more than just weeds and clovers


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 9, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> Hmm... can't remember, but recently a tarantula bit me.


They could do that in AC?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 9, 2010)

It'd be raining and I would see the GIANT fish shadow in the ocean. But somehow I could never catch it. >=(


----------



## williamd (Aug 9, 2010)

my wii got messed up so i had to get a new one...so ihad to completly start over...


----------



## williamd (Aug 9, 2010)

also resseti makes me very mad...HE MUST DIE!


----------



## xbreaathe (Sep 15, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> Trying to catch one of the bugs that surf along the water with a fishing pole for like, an hour and then, realizing that it's a bug. >>;;


omg. all the time. D:>


----------



## Josh (Sep 15, 2010)

Sharks, My friend was in my town and ran there was a shark and of course it went.


----------



## Poppygold (Sep 15, 2010)

Had a great game (DS), had perfect town, but my sister borrows it, looses is it, and a year later I go on it and it is weeded like madness! So I started again T-T


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 15, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> In wild world when I got all 2 lucky cats (the black and the gold ones) and a legit painting off red in the same play session then the battery went... =[


Charge it and do it again?


----------



## ronnir5501 (Sep 15, 2010)

finally getting peacock butterfly and has to let it go because i had pckets full and flowers everywhere


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

Fishing for 2 hours to try to find my neighbor's house key. Gave up then reset the wii (not the game) to find him inside his house. I was pissed.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 16, 2010)

In AC:CF, When friends just run over your flowers for no damn reason ;o


----------



## ACKid9 (Sep 16, 2010)

My grass dieing, duh! Seriously though, Nintendo needs to get that fixed... :/


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

My animal boyfriend broke up with me


----------



## tangy1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Once on ACCF, Knox wanted to play hide and seek so I said yes.
Next thing I know, I'm at town hall and I see a Giant Petaltail go right over my head. =D
Then Everyone gets to their hiding places and its gone. 


Also, just last night, I had a scorpion chase me over a path and then it disappeared over the path.
BTW, I haven't EVER caught a scorpion or a tarantula. And I have seen about 10 of them.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

You should try saving and continue some times.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> I almost completed my goal of having every Gyroid, then a hacker messed up my game and my town got deleted... that's the reason I quit playing :[


Thanks for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum. :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways: 



__________________
Watch Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 24, 2010)

Its not so much in the game but

i showed my best friend to animal crossing and then a month later he said he knew more about it that i did

just because he covered his town in flowers


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2010)

I caught a Coelacanth (I LOOKED FOR IT FOR 4 DAYS STRAIGHT!) and then my power went out I was so mad!


----------



## RachelT93 (Oct 1, 2010)

Spending three hours catching fish and bugs, getting rare ones then losing them because the cat knocks the wii over and makes it have a mega hissy fit  >_<


----------



## fantanoice (Oct 8, 2010)

Going on a ridiculously long mission to give somebody some rare item and getting wallpaper, clothing and/or carpet that was either ugly or I already had it in return.

>:[


----------



## Envy (Oct 16, 2010)

Memory card corruption.

I lost my very first town with that. T_T (and it literally made me cry. lol)


----------



## Marcus (Oct 16, 2010)

Envy said:
			
		

> Memory card corruption.
> 
> I lost my very first town with that. T_T (and it literally made me cry. lol)


This

And Dc'ing at a friend's town without saving after I caught a Coelacanth.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 17, 2010)

Being disconnected in a friend's town after catching 3 Dorados.


----------



## Joshuar (Oct 17, 2010)

I was at my friends town and it was night and i catched loads and loads of rare bugs until my friend resseted the game and i had to go back to my town


----------



## Davidk (Oct 17, 2010)

ha lol


----------



## williamd (Oct 17, 2010)

we were having a good party at flipcools when this jerk reset so i lost about half my fish collection seriosly i caught a lot


----------



## Davidk (Oct 17, 2010)

This one time I caught 3 coleacanth.Then When I was talking to copper to go home to put one in the museum my friend reset. AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Joshuar (Oct 19, 2010)

I know your feeling lol


----------



## DashS (Oct 21, 2010)

playing the fist AC and then losing the game, it literary vanished wihtin the first 3 weeks that i got it i don't have the case or anything... 
but when wild world came out i finally got a second chance to live the AC life


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

Another thing that frustrates me is when people come over just to take my hybrids. Crossbreeding hybrids is one of my favorite things about AC and I hate people who take it for granted. "Oh look, he has so many hybrids. Might as well take some and he'll never notice! :veryhappy: "  Umm... no. I _do_ notice when hybrids are missing. This is why I rarely open my gates.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

When i had left wifi (i have wii speak) on and turned the tv off not the wii , i was having a conversation with my friend about a boy she likes and then i turned my tv back on because i heard somebody aughing then i looked ,ran around my town and ALL of my trees were gone i was really mad but one of my good friends (when they were around) came and helped me re plant my poor town


----------



## Yokie (Oct 22, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Another thing that frustrates me is when people come over just to take my hybrids. Crossbreeding hybrids is one of my favorite things about AC and I hate people who take it for granted. "Oh look, he has so many hybrids. Might as well take some and he'll never notice! :veryhappy: "  Umm... no. I _do_ notice when hybrids are missing. This is why I rarely open my gates.


Agreed. I need to keep an eye on everyone who comes to visit my town. I still have troubles making hybrids so I'm very cautious about them.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd just got a perfect town on my DS and then my brother goes and deletes my town...all that time spent on getting everything right...gone.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 5, 2010)

Neighbours keep giving me carpets and rugs a little later in the game!


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 5, 2010)

People being stupid.


----------

